# My question to the males (if your a female you can still answer if you want ^^)



## Dante-Frostfur (Jan 17, 2012)

My question is simply this: what attracts you about the opposite sex or if your bi or gay what attracts you about the same sex? There are no wrong answers I just want to see other furries opinions instead of mine. ^^


----------



## veeno (Jan 17, 2012)

I was just born a lesbian.

DEAL WITH IT


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 17, 2012)

I don't think this is the appropriate place to ask about the sexual preferences of others, OP. Mine are my own business, and while I make it clear I'm mostly interested in other guys, it is silly to lay everything out on the table.


----------



## veeno (Jan 17, 2012)

Should this be in off topic?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 17, 2012)

veeno said:


> Should this be in off topic?



It should be destroyed.


----------



## BRN (Jan 17, 2012)

Dante-Frostfur said:


> My question is simply this: what attracts you about the opposite sex or if your bi or gay what attracts you about the same sex? There are no wrong answers I just want to see other furries opinions instead of mine. ^^



I think the thing I find most attractive about females really is their self-confidence. I'm not going to lie, there's random particulars about how they look that might turn me off sexually. But certainly the thing that most _appeals_ to me is how they act.

It's the same with guys, really.

I guess I tend to look for the friend before I look at the body.


----------



## Recel (Jan 17, 2012)

I don't find anything attractive in either sex.


----------



## Don (Jan 17, 2012)

I.... 

This question is surprisingly difficult to answer.


----------



## Elim Garak (Jan 17, 2012)

I fall in love with someone because of their personality. I fell in love with my current boyfriend over the internet 4 years ago.
Male or Female doesn't really matter.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jan 17, 2012)

I literally have no answer for this.


----------



## Carnie (Jan 17, 2012)

For both I look at hair, facial structure, and the body first. If those check out, I'll go for them if they have a cute personality. 

Specifically, though, females seem to have a better idea of what they want, in my experiences.

If we're talking purely physical, like as in private bits, we don't need to go there on here.


----------



## Cain (Jan 17, 2012)

Penis.
This means I go up to my potential partner and grab them by the balls. Literally.

:V


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 17, 2012)

Girls...hm...

Well, I think it's a mix of face, hair, collar area (seriously), neck and tummy for me, physically. Well that and small boobs. Big boobs have never appealed to me. Groce.

On the emotional end? I don't like it when people are angry, and it just seems that girls are more willing to be comforted than guys. That and I've never met a girl that makes me scared when they're angry. Upset, concerned, all that but never scared for my own life, so that's a plus. I know girls are capable of it, but I've never met someone that trashy. Plus I think girls are more easily comforted than guys. When a guy is upset I've never been able to be all d'aaww hug ilutho! Because I guess they don't like that? Idk most guys I try to comfort that way get really tense and more angry. Maybe I just meet shitty guys BUT ANYWAY

ramble ramble also penises are pretty gross looking that's about it


----------



## Cain (Jan 17, 2012)

Gavrill said:


> Girls...hm...
> 
> Big boobs have never appealed to me. Groce.


Jigglejigglejiggle


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 17, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> Jigglejigglejiggle


just thinking about it makes my back hurt :c


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 17, 2012)

As per physical characteristics, what I like in a girl are pretty eyes and pretty hair. A nice-looking face, mostly, I don't pay too much atentiom to the rest of the body.
Emotionally? Well... self-confidence, extroversion, understanding, actually caring for others and capable of knowing when she's being stupid or selfish, wiling and able to correct her mistakes, able to call-out others on their mistakes through sensible logic or common sense, continuously searching to improve and vivacious. That's about it, anything else that can be called "good" is a welcomed bonus.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 17, 2012)

I can't quite confirm it being a virgin, but while girls are cuter, sex with guys looks like it would be more fun.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 17, 2012)

Girls are hawt. Most of them anyway.
Gay sex just weirds me out


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 17, 2012)

this topic offends me >[


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 17, 2012)

Well, come to think of it, I always found myself a little more compatible with men and the thought of gay, uhm, relations are overall much more pleasant for me. Though, none of it actually looks pretty, so to speak, and I think women in general are more physically attractive compared to men, hence why I don't often look at gay, uhm, media. But I couldn't imagine myself being with someone of the opposite sex and feeling comfortable, secure, or otherwise "right", at least not for the long term. Since, uhm, relations are still something of a mystery to me, I don't feel like I'm really ready to give a flat-out NO to the opposite sex just yet, but I'm confident that after being a little more experienced through a short fling or two (couldn't do it with genuine friends, god, no), I'd definitely be labelling myself as "gay".

Why did I write this.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 17, 2012)

I dunno what attracts me. To be honest I am not fond of typical "white" guys. It bugs me. I think a lot has to stem from child hood bullying. I had a girlfriend once. She was pretty. But very stupid and...odd. Very very odd. And not in a good way. Like I understand I am weird but this chick took the cake. She was more for attention then anything and always would go out of her way to get it. 

My husband- damn when I saw him my eyes just popped out of my head. His cheek bones and face. Oh murr. 

What dd finds attractive. Husband. Because I never was in a relationship where I thought the other person was sexually attractive. Decent to look at? Eh. Sexually attracted before husband. No. Not a chance


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm leaning bi, but I want to be secretive about what I like on girls or gals. But I'll give you a hint that it has to do with the body.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 17, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I had a girlfriend once.



This is too adorable to think about.

I'm melting. D:


----------



## Cain (Jan 17, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Well, come to think of it, I always found myself a little more compatible with men and the thought of gay, uhm, relations are overall much more pleasant for me. Though, none of it actually looks pretty, so to speak, and I think women in general are more physically attractive compared to men, hence why I don't often look at gay, uhm, media. But I couldn't imagine myself being with someone of the opposite sex and feeling comfortable, secure, or otherwise "right", at least not for the long term. Since, uhm, relations are still something of a mystery to me, I don't feel like I'm really ready to give a flat-out NO to the opposite sex just yet, but I'm confident that after being a little more experienced through a short fling or two (couldn't do it with genuine friends, god, no), I'd definitely be labelling myself as "gay".
> 
> Why did I write this.


Because gay furry.


----------



## Cain (Jan 17, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I had a girlfriend once. She was pretty.


Oh my hajagfbhlohugcobsuaeggasd-
Someone needs to draw this on adventures of FaF. Now.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 17, 2012)

I guess this question doesn't apply to the asexuals then.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 17, 2012)

Dante-Frostfur said:


> My question is simply this: what attracts you about the opposite sex



Psychology? Maybe I'm reading this wrong.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 17, 2012)

Gibby said:


> This is too adorable to think about.
> 
> I'm melting. D:




Melt. But I warn you. 
http://i452.photobucket.com/albums/...92716186_100001028284984_379503_7919858_n.jpg
http://i452.photobucket.com/albums/...72666985_100001028284984_206638_1911865_n.jpg


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 17, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Melt. But I warn you.
> http://i452.photobucket.com/albums/...92716186_100001028284984_379503_7919858_n.jpg
> http://i452.photobucket.com/albums/...72666985_100001028284984_206638_1911865_n.jpg



D'awww, she's cute, if I must say...

Although I can't quite remember how you look, so I'm not melting. Still, it's a surprising fact to know.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 17, 2012)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> D'awww, she's cute, if I must say...
> 
> Although I can't quite remember how you look, so I'm not melting. Still, it's a surprising fact to know.




I shape shift 
http://i452.photobucket.com/albums/qq250/LotharOfTheDinosaurs/Photo371.jpg
http://i452.photobucket.com/albums/qq250/LotharOfTheDinosaurs/Photo528-2.jpg
http://i452.photobucket.com/albums/qq250/LotharOfTheDinosaurs/Photo724-1.jpg

But when we were together it was like the first pic. 

I found a lot of things about her nice. But have you ever met someone with a flaw so damming you just cant be with them?


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 17, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> *I shape shift*
> http://i452.photobucket.com/albums/qq250/LotharOfTheDinosaurs/Photo371.jpg
> http://i452.photobucket.com/albums/qq250/LotharOfTheDinosaurs/Photo528-2.jpg
> http://i452.photobucket.com/albums/qq250/LotharOfTheDinosaurs/Photo724-1.jpg
> ...



*Yes, you do  O.O
*And with that in mind, you make think of two good friends, for some reason. In that regard, yes, you make a cute couple.

Mmmm... not that I remember at the moment.


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm sexually attracted to neither gender, and I don't like to be in relationships at all :T

I've had boyfriends and girlfriends, back when I was unsure that it was okay to enjoy just being alone. I let myself get pushed into relationships, and obviously, none of them ever worked. For the longest time, I thought I was 'broken' somehow, and that I just needed to dip my toes in the water to fix whatever it was that was wrong with me. It's really pushed onto a kid by society that you just_ have_ to have a significant other.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 17, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> But when we were together it was like the first pic.



DAAWWW



> I found a lot of things about her nice. But have you ever met someone with a flaw so damming you just cant be with them?



Sorta. :c


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 17, 2012)

barefootfoof said:


> I'm sexually attracted to neither gender, and I don't like to be in relationships at all :T
> 
> I've had boyfriends and girlfriends, back when I was unsure that it was okay to enjoy just being alone. I let myself get pushed into relationships, and obviously, none of them ever worked. For the longest time, I thought I was 'broken' somehow, and that I just needed to dip my toes in the water to fix whatever it was that was wrong with me. It's really pushed onto a kid by society that you just_ have_ to have a significant other.



Foofers dont lie. You know you want to snuggle your prehistoric extinct burd butt with me.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 17, 2012)

I never really understood asexuality, if you'd let me be real honest. The "not-really-into-the-idea-of-having-sex" part I can totally understand, but the relationship part, hmmm hnnng huuuu. To me, the want for long-lasting company is a very basic human need that we all share, and it shows with relationships and shit. Maybe it's like it's not time for you or something? Maybe it's because regular ol' friends already fill this quite nicely? Maybe I haven't got a clue where I'm going with this?

FOOFLE, YOU'RE STRANGE >:V


----------



## Ikrit (Jan 17, 2012)

i'm gay, would love to have a boyfriend, but not really that much into sex...

is this relievent?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5zsxfhAh6Q


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 17, 2012)

Gibby said:


> I never really understood asexuality, if you'd let me be real honest. The "not-really-into-the-idea-of-having-sex" part I can totally understand, *but the relationship part, hmmm hnnng huuuu. To me, the want for long-lasting company is a very basic human need that we all share, and it shows with relationships and shit. Maybe it's like it's not time for you or something?* Maybe it's because regular ol' friends already fill this quite nicely? Maybe I haven't got a clue where I'm going with this?



Personally, I've always been curious about this. While I feel sexual attraction to girls, I'm really not interested in the idea of marriage, a relationship or anything of the sort. Love and child-raising do call my attention, though.
And that begs the question, are we really "wired" to desire settling down and/or reproducing? If that was the case, then I'd understand the lack of interest based on purely genetic factors. Otherwise, I'd also understand it as well (and if there's one thing the world needs, it's less humans).


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 17, 2012)

AristÃ³crates Carranza said:


> Gibby said:
> 
> 
> > I never really understood asexuality, if you'd let  me be real honest. The "not-really-into-the-idea-of-having-sex" part I  can totally understand,* but the relationship part, hmmm hnnng huuuu. To  me, the want for long-lasting company is a very basic human need that we  all share, and it shows with relationships and shit. Maybe it's like  it's not time for you or something?* Maybe it's because regular ol'  friends already fill this quite nicely? Maybe I haven't got a clue where  I'm going with this?
> ...


It is often noted in the asexual communites that an asexual can experience ''romantic attraction'', whilst not experiencing sexual attraction. I dunno, those two are seen as distinct, you can experience one and not the other.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 17, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> It is often noted in the asexual communites that an asexual can experience ''romantic attraction'', whilst not experiencing sexual attraction. I dunno, those two are seen as distinct, you can experience one and not the other.



Under the assumption that Freud was wrong and Platonic love (not in Plato's way, of course) does exist, I can understand why they're considered separate. Personally, I like to consider them separate as well. If you can feel sexual attraction without the desire to engage emotionally, then I don't see a reason to discard the other one entirely (even though it's a fallacy to assume it outright).


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 17, 2012)

Gibby said:


> I never really understood asexuality, if you'd let me be real honest. The "not-really-into-the-idea-of-having-sex" part I can totally understand, but the relationship part, hmmm hnnng huuuu. To me, the want for long-lasting company is a very basic human need that we all share, and it shows with relationships and shit. Maybe it's like it's not time for you or something? Maybe it's because regular ol' friends already fill this quite nicely? Maybe I haven't got a clue where I'm going with this?
> 
> FOOFLE, YOU'RE STRANGE >:V


Good ol' friends are great by me, I love having friends :3c
It's just that there is no "snoggable" relationship slot for me, everyone falls into "sibling", "friend", or "parental figure", some people fall into more than one category. Except for douchebags, they fall into the "you're a douchebag" slot. :v 



dinosaurdammit said:


> Foofers dont lie. You know you want to snuggle your prehistoric extinct burd butt with me.


Obby I could never turn you down. I will fluff up all of your feathers and sit on your head forever. <3


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 17, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> It is often noted in the asexual communites that an asexual can experience ''romantic attraction'', whilst not experiencing sexual attraction. I dunno, those two are seen as distinct, you can experience one and not the other.



They even get in relationships where the romance is there with an asexual person and a non-asexual person, but the wish for sex coming from one partner is still granted. That's like... sex being the asexual partner's obligation. If I had an asexual boyfriend and boned him, I'd feel like a rapist or a greedy person or something. ._. But that's just a matter of opinion, no?



barefootfoof said:


> Good ol' friends are great by me, I love having friends :3c



\:3/


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 17, 2012)

+1 for "sex seems fun but fuck relationships". Because the latter is a strange and alien concept to me. I'd be up for boning though. Friends with benefits? I can dig that.


----------



## VoidBat (Jan 17, 2012)

What I personally find attractive? Independence.
The ability to function without having your significant other hanging around your neck like another buttmonkey. It's also preferred that imaginery, said partner is able to live with and appreciate the sound of silence, and not surround himself/herself with loud music, TV-programs or vidya games all the time to block out the previously described, silent terror.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 17, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I shape shift
> http://i452.photobucket.com/albums/qq250/LotharOfTheDinosaurs/Photo371.jpg
> http://i452.photobucket.com/albums/qq250/LotharOfTheDinosaurs/Photo528-2.jpg
> http://i452.photobucket.com/albums/qq250/LotharOfTheDinosaurs/Photo724-1.jpg
> ...


*Melts*


----------



## Heimdal (Jan 17, 2012)

I am attracted to the girls who suit my preferences.


----------



## Cyril (Jan 17, 2012)

I don't like guys, so I consider myself straight.

I also don't like girls, so I could call myself asexual, but that'd be weird to say. So...


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 17, 2012)

Gibby said:


> They even get in relationships where the romance is there with an asexual person and a non-asexual person, but the wish for sex coming from one partner is still granted. That's like... sex being the asexual partner's obligation. If I had an asexual boyfriend and boned him, I'd feel like a rapist or a greedy person or something. ._. But that's just a matter of opinion, no?



Asexuals who like romantic relationships, but don't feel a sexual bond, are often willing to partake in intercourse with their s.o., because they want to please them, and enjoy making them happy in whatever way they can. This is called 'romantic asexuality'. It's not rape if they're willing, so to speak. So yes, romantic attraction is a different bond entirely than sexual. In the same way, some people feel sexual attraction to others, but not romantic (aromantic _?_sexuality, with whatever preference added in where the _?_ is). And further than this, there are some that feel neither sexual, nor romantic attraction. (I fall into this last category, aromantic asexuality )

Another form of attraction is 'aesthetic', where you like how a person looks. I take aesthetic attraction to people with nice hair and hands, but that doesn't mean that I like them, or want to be with them. 

From here on out, it gets really damn complicated, so I'm not even going to try.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 17, 2012)

Aahh, well that clears up quite a few things, Foof. c:


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 17, 2012)

This:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v669/W4W/2010-09-25172642.jpg


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 17, 2012)

Guys that aren't big pussies for starters. As a black person, I never found myself physically attracted to men of the same race due to stereotypes I grew up around. :V


----------



## Dante-Frostfur (Jan 17, 2012)

I guess your right, Im still learning about this particular site so thanks for the tip but at the same time people don't mind talking about it, you may think its your business and I respect that, but let others speak their mind.


----------



## Dante-Frostfur (Jan 17, 2012)

I would have to agree with you 100% ^^


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 17, 2012)

Dante-Frostfur said:


> I guess your right, Im still learning about this particular site so thanks for the tip but at the same time people don't mind talking about it, you may think its your business and I respect that, but let others speak their mind.





Dante-Frostfur said:


> I would have to agree with you 100% ^^



It would be cool if you used the quote/multiquote buttons so we know you you're actually replying to.


----------



## Dante-Frostfur (Jan 17, 2012)

Caroline Dax said:


> I fall in love with someone because of their personality. I fell in love with my current boyfriend over the internet 4 years ago.
> Male or Female doesn't really matter.




I see and that is your opinion and I agree with that opinion, personality is key


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 17, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Guys that aren't big pussies for starters. As a black person, I never found myself physically attracted to men of the same race due to stereotypes I grew up around. :V




I think I fell in love with derrick- aside from his personality- he is mixed and has black features. Oh god they are so sexy /drool/


----------



## Dante-Frostfur (Jan 17, 2012)

Gibby said:


> It would be cool if you used the quote/multiquote buttons so we know you you're actually replying to.


 Again still learning heh ^^"



dinosaurdammit said:


> I think I fell in love with derrick- aside from his personality- he is mixed and has black features. Oh god they are so sexy /drool/


 Heh well it's a good thing you love someone for a reason right? ^^



Gibby said:


> Well, come to think of it, I always found myself a little more compatible with men and the thought of gay, uhm, relations are overall much more pleasant for me. Though, none of it actually looks pretty, so to speak, and I think women in general are more physically attractive compared to men, hence why I don't often look at gay, uhm, media. But I couldn't imagine myself being with someone of the opposite sex and feeling comfortable, secure, or otherwise "right", at least not for the long term. Since, uhm, relations are still something of a mystery to me, I don't feel like I'm really ready to give a flat-out NO to the opposite sex just yet, but I'm confident that after being a little more experienced through a short fling or two (couldn't do it with genuine friends, god, no), I'd definitely be labelling myself as "gay".
> 
> Why did I write this.




I dunno why did you right this? Well I'm not going to say your wrong wrong wrong!! Oh no I wanted to see other peoples opinions than just me I'm bi but I have a girlfriend so I want to see what others say, since this is a forum right?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 17, 2012)

dont double post or tripple or any more post. just edit your post and add new stuff dont post a whole new one


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Jan 17, 2012)

The male form is awesome. And I find the laid back and calmer attitudes of guys to be very attractive. But those are just aspects I'm particularly attracted to. 
For a reason I like men at all.. I was born gay. 

And the mutually casual sexual activities and favors are awesome.


----------



## Dante-Frostfur (Jan 17, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> dont double post or tripple or any more post. just edit your post and add new stuff dont post a whole new one


 
Well can you pm me about the thread basics like how to reply to them and how to know you always get a new post?


----------



## Tycho (Jan 17, 2012)

Gibby said:


> It should be destroyed.









DESTROY! DESTROY!

Hey can I get an exemption from the "DERAIL BAD" rule based on the fact that this is a horrible Den thread


----------



## Dante-Frostfur (Jan 17, 2012)

Iudicium_86 said:


> The male form is awesome. And I find the laid back and calmer attitudes of guys to be very attractive. But those are just aspects I'm particularly attracted to.
> For a reason I like men at all.. I was born gay.
> 
> And the mutually casual sexual activities and favors are awesome.



I see well at least your happy and this thread I made is that I want to know how others see about attraction you know?


----------



## shteev (Jan 17, 2012)

You don't wanna know. :v


----------



## Dante-Frostfur (Jan 17, 2012)

shteev said:


> You don't wanna know. :v


 
Why so?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 17, 2012)

shteev said:


> You don't wanna know. :v



It's penis, isn't it?

Shame on you.


----------



## shteev (Jan 17, 2012)

Dante-Frostfur said:


> Why so?



I was being sarcastic. Hence the ":v".
However, I am uncomfortable with disclosing such information, so I will not.
Thank you, and have a nice day.



Gibby said:


> It's penis, isn't it?
> 
> Shame on you.



A gay person? Enticed by male genitalia? _You're kidding._


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 17, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I think I fell in love with derrick- aside from his personality- he is mixed and has black features. Oh god they are so sexy /drool/



lol.

I know that all black men aren't like that, and maybe...amongst the rabble of droopy pants wannabe roguhneck gangstars that listen to crappy rap, I haven't seen (A straight one) one....yet. :V

I can't see myself dating other women. I already hang around one that syncs around the same time I do, why would I date one? :V


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jan 17, 2012)

I realize the costs of having a girlfriend, which is why I'm not as interested in women as I probably should be. I'd love to have a girlfriend but the costs associated are astronomical, in terms of money and effort and frustration. Also, I like playing video games, reading graphic novels, watching Japanese animation, and being a Furry which are definitely NOT things you'd want to do if your interest was finding women.

That being said, I'm NOT at all interested in finding another male.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 17, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> the costs associated are astronomical, in terms of money and effort and frustration.





> playing video games, reading graphic novels, watching Japanese animation, and being a Furry which are definitely NOT things you'd want to do if your interest was finding women.


You know "female" is a gender, and NOT a group of specific interests and personality traits, right?

You were obviously chasing the wrong kind.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jan 17, 2012)

dat ass


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 17, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> I realize the costs of having a girlfriend, which is why I'm not as interested in women as I probably should be. I'd love to have a girlfriend but the costs associated are astronomical, in terms of money and effort and frustration. *Also, I like playing video games, reading graphic novels, watching Japanese animation, and being a Furry which are definitely NOT things you'd want to do if your interest was finding women.*
> 
> That being said, I'm NOT at all interested in finding another male.



Wtf? As a gamer, furry, manga and anime loving woman, that knows and associates with many other females with the same interests, I'd like you to know that you're blowing out shit.
If you're looking for a woman that _looks good_, and doesn't necessarily like you or anything you like, you might want to re-think your strategies, there. >:T

Aesthetic appeal isn't everything.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 17, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> I realize the costs of having a girlfriend, which is why I'm not as interested in women as I probably should be.




Are you planning on supplying your girlfriend with gifts every day of the week to show how much "You love her"? :V
You might as well save up for that diamond ring she wants. :V


> I'd love to have a girlfriend but the costs associated are astronomical, in terms of money and effort and frustration. Also, I like playing video games, reading graphic novels, watching Japanese animation, and being a Furry which are definitely NOT things you'd want to do if your interest was finding women.



You'd be surprised. There are more girls getting into Video games in this day and age, there are girls into anime, and some may not mind you are a furry....unless you are one of those "FURRY PRIDE YAY!" people. :V






> That being said, I'm NOT at all interested in finding another male.



Oh why not? :V

It's not like gay men are VINDICTIVE and GOLD DIGGING like women. :V


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 17, 2012)

This is Tides said:


> dat ass




I love husbands butt- its heart shaped and fun to poke.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 17, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I love husbands butt- its heart shaped and fun to poke.



Can you bounce a quarter off of it?


----------



## shteev (Jan 17, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Can you bounce a quarter off of it?



DD can bounce a quarter off anything.


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 17, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Can you bounce a quarter off of it?



Bonus points if the quarter does some sweet time-slowing matrix moves just before bouncing off of his taught cheeks, then makes a _plink_ noise akin to that of a silver gong.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm not talking about video games that you'd play on one of those MegaTouch machines at your local bar nor am I talking about anime that subscribes to the "kawaii" ethic, like Sailor Moon. Those really are popular with women but when you talk about serious video games and animation, you pretty much have chased away any women who might be interested in video games. Diner Dash may be a fun and addictive way to pass the time but why don't women like epic games such as Zelda, Metroid, or Final Fantasy, which are more complex and require  much more time to master than your typical MegaTouch game? And why aren't there any women interested in playing Doom or Everquest? And in anime, they can talk about how much they like the cuter-looking Pokemon or male anime characters but if you try to talk about something deep, like the implications of "Barefoot Gen" or "Galaxy Express 999" you'd receive many blank looks from women.

Women may play video games and watch anime but why are most Nipponophiles male?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 17, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Can you bounce a quarter off of it?




I did once and got charged for aggravated assault as it hit the neighbors kid in the eye




DarrylWolf said:


> I'm not talking about video games that you'd play on one of those MegaTouch machines at your local bar nor am I talking about anime that subscribes to the "kawaii" ethic, like Sailor Moon. Those really are popular with women but when you talk about serious video games and animation, you pretty much have chased away any women who might be interested in video games. Diner Dash may be a fun and addictive way to pass the time b*ut why don't women like epic games such as Zelda, Metroid, or Final Fantasy, which are more complex and require much more time to master than your typical MegaTouch game? And why aren't there any women interested in playing Doom or Everquest? And in anime, they can talk about how much they like the cuter-looking Pokemon or male anime characters but if you try to talk about something deep, like the implications of "Barefoot Gen" or "Galaxy Express 999" you'd receive many blank looks from women.*
> 
> Women may play video games and watch anime but why are most Nipponophiles male?




You- stop fucking talking.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 17, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> I'm not talking about video games that you'd play on one of those MegaTouch machines at your local bar nor am I talking about anime that subscribes to the "kawaii" ethic, like Sailor Moon. Those really are popular with women but when you talk about serious video games and animation, you pretty much have chased away any women who might be interested in video games. Diner Dash may be a fun and addictive way to pass the time but why don't women like epic games such as Zelda, Metroid, or Final Fantasy, which are more complex and require  much more time to master than your typical MegaTouch game? And why aren't there any women interested in playing Doom or Everquest? And in anime, they can talk about how much they like the cuter-looking Pokemon or male anime characters but if you try to talk about something deep, like the implications of "Barefoot Gen" or "Galaxy Express 999" you'd receive many blank looks from women.
> 
> Women may play video games and watch anime but why are most Nipponophiles male?



What.

Anyways, I like both sexes but I don't think I could ever date a guy. I've just never really met a guy that I felt I wanted to be with. I've met plenty of girls like that though.
For what I find attractive in girls, I'm more attracted to personality than looks. And since I am a giant nerd, I tend to like nerdy tomboyish girls. Also, I don't really find that stereotypical "skinny as a twig" look too attractive.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 17, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> I'm not talking about video games that you'd play on one of those MegaTouch machines at your local bar nor am I talking about anime that subscribes to the "kawaii" ethic, like Sailor Moon. Those really are popular with women but when you talk about serious video games and animation, you pretty much have chased away any women who might be interested in video games. Diner Dash may be a fun and addictive way to pass the time but why don't women like epic games such as Zelda, Metroid, or Final Fantasy, which are more complex and require  much more time to master than your typical MegaTouch game? And why aren't there any women interested in playing Doom or Everquest? And in anime, they can talk about how much they like the cuter-looking Pokemon or male anime characters but if you try to talk about something deep, like the implications of "Barefoot Gen" or "Galaxy Express 999" you'd receive many blank looks from women.




Shut your mouth you generalizing furry!! >:V
Your view is so narrow-minded that you cannot pass air through it.



Mentova said:


> And since I am a giant nerd, I tend to like nerdy tomboyish girls.


I fit that criteria! :V





> Also, I don't really find that stereotypical "skinny as a twig" look too attractive.



:C


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 17, 2012)

Ah, I see everyone's favourite troll is back on the case.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 17, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> epic games such as Zelda, Metroid, or Final Fantasy,





> which are more complex and require  much more time to master



Lmfao.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 17, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Lmfao.


Bitch don't you DARE shit talk zelda and metroid. >=[


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 17, 2012)

Mentova said:


> Bitch don't you DARE shit talk zelda and metroid. >=[



YOU WANNA GO BRO HUH YOU WANNA GO?


----------



## brandot (Jan 17, 2012)

Yea op. You probably don't Want to know why I am into guys either.  :V. ?


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jan 17, 2012)

oh, hi darryl. i'll go express my apparent joy at your arrival somewhere else


dinosaurdammit said:


> I love husbands butt- its heart shaped and fun to poke.



the mental images

they smile at me


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 17, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> I'm not talking about video games that you'd play on one of those MegaTouch machines at your local bar nor am I talking about anime that subscribes to the "kawaii" ethic, like Sailor Moon. Those really are popular with women but when you talk about serious video games and animation, you pretty much have chased away any women who might be interested in video games. Diner Dash may be a fun and addictive way to pass the time but *why don't women like epic games such as Zelda, Metroid, or Final Fantasy*, which are more complex and require  much more time to master than your typical MegaTouch game? And why aren't there any women interested in playing Doom or Everquest? And in anime, they can talk about how much they like the cuter-looking Pokemon or male anime characters but if you try to talk about something deep, like the implications of "Barefoot Gen" or "Galaxy Express 999" you'd receive many blank looks from women.



You just listed three of my favorite game series right there. :T I am such a Zelda dork, I could talk your ear off comparing the inherit sense of agony in Majora's Mask (you cannot save everyone) to the intensely difficult 'find your own way' theme of Zelda I, and how a crossover of Twilight Princess and A Link to the Past would have my undivided attention for at least 200 hours. (Oh my God the dark world would be the Twilight realm and it would be so much fun to explore holy shittttt)

The teeshirt I'm wearing right now? An 8bit version of "Link + Magic Sword - Ganon = Zelda with a piece of the Triforce"

You really need to learn how to pick your chicks.

And to answer your question "_Women may play video games and watch anime but why are most Nipponophiles male?_" Because women in anime tend to be stylized to be more attractive to men. While one would say "But the men in anime are stylized to be more attractive to women!", that's not nessecarily true. Women don't really want thick, manly-men that have huge muscles and a bony face with thin lips. That's what most _men_ want to see in themselves. If Duke Nukem and Solid Snake (aka David) were asthetically geared towards women's interests, they'd look more like Edward Cullen that most ladies would like to admit to. Big, kissable lips, lean muscles, a soft voice, and a loving caress. 

Personally, I like my heroes blonde, silent, and in tall boots. c;


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 17, 2012)

barefootfoof said:


> Personally, I like my heroes blonde, silent, and in tall boots. c;



I should change my murrsona to have blonde hair, then he'd be perfect for you! :V

Though I must admit, I never knew the main character of that game was called Link 'til recently. "Hey, have you heard of Zelda?" - "Oh yes, I love him!" bleugh


----------



## Fay V (Jan 17, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> I'm not talking about video games that you'd play on one of those MegaTouch machines at your local bar nor am I talking about anime that subscribes to the "kawaii" ethic, like Sailor Moon. Those really are popular with women but when you talk about serious video games and animation, you pretty much have chased away any women who might be interested in video games. Diner Dash may be a fun and addictive way to pass the time but why don't women like epic games such as Zelda, Metroid, or Final Fantasy, which are more complex and require  much more time to master than your typical MegaTouch game? And why aren't there any women interested in playing Doom or Everquest? And in anime, they can talk about how much they like the cuter-looking Pokemon or male anime characters but if you try to talk about something deep, like the implications of "Barefoot Gen" or "Galaxy Express 999" you'd receive many blank looks from women.
> 
> Women may play video games and watch anime but why are most Nipponophiles male?



Maybe they just really don't want to talk to you cause you're an ass that think women only enjoy bullshit like "diner dash". I played Ocarina of Time so much I had a top score for all the archery events and 100% completion without ever touching a guide. I rocked out metroid like it was a cure for cancer. Honestly I just never cared for the final fantasy series. It's not my taste. 
Ever fully complete tales of symphonia? no?

Get your generalizing ass out of here while we videogame playing women talk to the lads that actually treat us fairly and don't assume we can't play a game because there's not some magic talking cat in it. 

by the by in terms of anime. Sailor moon was actually pretty popular with boys, and any anime fan i've met that was female much prefers the deeper stuff, but that's just the people I hang out with.


----------



## thewall (Jan 17, 2012)

Gibby said:


> It should be destroyed.



Kill this thread with FFFFFFFFFFFFIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 17, 2012)

thewall said:


> Kill this thread with FFFFFFFFFFFFIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Nah, we're having fun in it now.


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 17, 2012)

Gibby said:


> I should change my murrsona to have blonde hair, then he'd be perfect for you! :V
> 
> Though I must admit, I never knew the main character of that game was called Link 'til recently. *"Hey, have you heard of Zelda?" - "Oh yes, I love him!"* bleugh



_Noooooooooooooooooooooooo_
It's even the preset name in most of the games :'c

You are forgiven if you always named him something hilarious though, like "Mr. Tittyfuck".


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 17, 2012)

barefootfoof said:


> _Noooooooooooooooooooooooo_
> It's even the preset name in most of the games :'c
> 
> You are forgiven if you always named him something hilarious though, like "Mr. Tittyfuck".



Oh god, user-created names.

I love you, PokÃ©mon. <3


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 17, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Oh god, user-created names.
> 
> I love you, PokÃ©mon. <3



"And this is my grandson... what was his name again?"
/Shithead
"Oh that's right! This is my grandson, Shithead!"

|D

Naming Epona 'my penis' is a revered classic. 
"Link! Hurry up and get on my penis and save those children!"
OKAY! Whatever you say!


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 17, 2012)

Qualifications:
- Twinks
- Hot sexy hair
- Shaved body
- Isn't a bitchy POS
- Skinny
- Nice ass
- Doesn't speak for himself


----------



## Corto (Jan 17, 2012)

Dante-Frostfur said:


> My question is simply this: what attracts you about the opposite sex or if your bi or gay what attracts you about the same sex? There are no wrong answers I just want to see other furries opinions instead of mine. ^^


Boobs. Also, ass.


----------



## Ley (Jan 17, 2012)

/srs answer to thread in question/ Alphas, guys who know what they want, girls that are confident... the girl I was with at one point was, but she had moved. Last I heard she's pregs with her third kid. Hm. 

Anyways, but yes. Alphas in the sense of body, I don't care if they have a gut or not... I just need to feel protected. I like them taller, darker, Idunno, facial hair is really attractive, as is long hair in general, they have to be able to shut me up, make me laugh, make me think and make me feel.. I dunno, someone who can be in control I guess but relenquish every once in a while. Someone sweet and soft, too. So I guess.. I kind of look for bi guys because they can provide both aspects I look for, since I provide both aspects that both guys and girls look for. Androdynous personality, almost. Butchy girl or twinkie guy, since once you get past my exterior I'm quite soft.. though I'm sure none of you know that. >>;




DarrylWolf said:


> I'm not talking about video games that you'd  play on one of those MegaTouch machines at your local bar nor am I  talking about anime that subscribes to the "kawaii" ethic, like Sailor  Moon. *Those really are popular with women but when you talk about  serious video games and animation, you pretty much have chased away any  women who might be interested in video games. Diner Dash may be a fun  and addictive way to pass the time but why don't women like epic games  such as Zelda, Metroid, or Final Fantasy, which are more complex and  require  much more time to master than your typical MegaTouch game? And  why aren't there any women interested in playing Doom or Everquest? And  in anime, they can talk about how much they like the cuter-looking  Pokemon or male anime characters but if you try to talk about something  deep, like the implications of "Barefoot Gen" or "Galaxy Express 999"  you'd receive many blank looks from women.
> *
> Women may play video games and watch anime but why are most Nipponophiles male?



Last I checked I had a vagina- I have played almost every single Zelda game, Metroid and Final Fantasy game possible, along with most if not all mario bros, sonic gens (before 1999) and have played on the dreamcast, 64, atari and others. Final fantasy, by some people, could be considered sissy, but I don't. I also have played the entire assassin's creed franchise, almost all CODs, Halos, Battlefields, and other stupid games like that, with kill scores, accuracy and precision that could gut out your so called 'man card' out in one session. I also enjoy most if not all Zombie related games, along with Bioshock, Deadspace, Borderlands, and othersuch things. So. Shut up. 

/notice that who posted was an ass

http://i39.tinypic.com/fv8rip.jpg


----------



## Conker (Jan 17, 2012)

I read the first page and the last page. This somehow started off as a harmless question and turned into video game discussions? I'm confused.

Anyhow.

I've never really sat down and thought about my tastes in women (I don't really have any, but I can at least tell who I find attractive and who I don't find attractive, even if I don't want to go any further). I suppose I prefer girls that look "cute" instead of sexy or hot or whatever other adjective you want to use. My friend likes those "sexy" girls, and when he goes "damn, isn't she hot?" I nod, but in actuality, those girls look more slutty than anything else. 

I realize the above paragraph is unhelpful


----------



## Dante-Frostfur (Jan 17, 2012)

shteev said:


> I was being sarcastic. Hence the ":v".
> However, I am uncomfortable with disclosing such information, so I will not.
> Thank you, and have a nice day.
> 
> Thank you and you too, like I said its your business so you don't need to tell.


----------



## Aetius (Jan 17, 2012)

Clayton said:


> Qualifications:
> - Twinks
> - Hot sexy hair
> - Shaved body
> ...



Those usually have lots of AIDS


----------



## Limbo (Jan 17, 2012)

What attracts me?... Can't really think why...

I guess it's the fact that my boyfriend and I keep each other strong. When one of us is feeling bad the other takes on the roll of comforter. I never had that in any other relationship that I had. Sure, I like the way that he looks, and I do love him, but that's just something that I never had in a relationship before, and it's one of the things that makes him a keeper in my opinion. [/ends sappy]


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 17, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> Those usually have lots of AIDS



oh
i forgot

virgin *** must be a virgin
also a bottom


----------



## Carnie (Jan 17, 2012)

Clayton said:


> oh
> i forgot
> 
> virgin *** must be a virgin
> also a bottom



You have awesome taste.

High-five.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 17, 2012)

Clayton said:


> oh
> i forgot
> 
> virgin *** must be a virgin
> also a bottom


You have strange tastes and creep me out.


----------



## phasma (Jan 17, 2012)

confidence, kindness, free spirited, funny, smart, patient, stubborn (in a good way), creative, ect... I could make this list go on and on. In short for me its who they are that is important to me. Other things not so much.


----------



## Cain (Jan 17, 2012)

Mentova said:


> You have strange tastes and creep me out.


It's Clayton.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jan 17, 2012)

I'd have a hard time identifying particular physical features, because the people I've been physically attracted to are all across the board. The few unifying factors seem to be fetish related and I don't really want to talk about that in depth--most seem to be related to certain expressions and body language, though, which is personality as much as appearance? 

On an emotional level, I like people who are curious almost more than anything, and compassionate as a close second. I like people who have an intellectual base that's different from mine, I like to learn from and be challenged by my partner.


/FAF is LJ


----------



## Tygron (Jan 18, 2012)

Being bisexual, obviously, I like both men and women. I'm male myself.
What attracts me really is the personality of the person, not really what they are. While saying that though, I still wouldn't go for someone I deem ugly unless their personality really set me off. However, appearance wise i'd say there's things about either gender I like. But those differ from person to person as not everyone looks good with say big boobs or whatnot.
But i've never been with a girl, and only been with my boyfriend. So I guess I can't say too much as I only know from experience with one person. But hey, if that's all I need then that's fine with me.


----------



## Lunar (Jan 18, 2012)

I prefer not to label myself.  I like girls, just because I do, damnit. :v
 I never felt comfortable with a guy; my boyfriends always seemed like coverups for some reason.  Then I started dating girls, and holy hell.  My girlfriend is better than anyone I could ever ask for: kind, affectionate, ambitious, smart, and beautiful to boot.


----------



## Rotsala (Jan 18, 2012)

I have no idea at all


----------



## The_Mask (Jan 18, 2012)

Dante-Frostfur said:


> My question is simply this: what attracts you about the opposite sex or if your bi or gay what attracts you about the same sex? There are no wrong answers I just want to see other furries opinions instead of mine. ^^



A pulse. :V


----------



## Leafblower29 (Jan 18, 2012)

I like the female body parts, and their face.


----------



## deadhead04 (Jan 18, 2012)

i like cock :U


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 18, 2012)

the boobses


----------



## nereza (Jan 18, 2012)

what *veeno* said


----------



## Cain (Jan 18, 2012)

The_Mask said:


> A pulse. :V


Liar!
You necrophiliac.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 18, 2012)

Five pages of this? Jesus.

I'm not sure why this is even a question. You can't really explain this shit, it's just sort of is what it is.


----------



## PapayaShark (Jan 18, 2012)

Tall, thin guys with pretty mid lenght hair. And hip piercings. 
Hip piercings are the best.

And a good personality of course.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 18, 2012)

Women are more beautiful than men. Period.


----------



## Cain (Jan 18, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Women are more beautiful than men. Period.


You are wrong.
:V


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 18, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Women are more beautiful than men. Period.


Bill Kaulitz is _so_ pretty.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 18, 2012)

Mentova said:


> You have strange tastes and creep me out.


You don't gotta worry if you aint a virgin


[yt]JU9TouRnO84[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 18, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Women are more beautiful than men. Period.


Periods are not very beautiful


----------



## PapayaShark (Jan 18, 2012)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> Bill Kaulitz is _so_ pretty.



Such a beautiful woman :V


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 18, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Women are more beautiful than men. Period.


Well that's just like.. your opinion, man.

It all depends on what your definition of "beauty" is. If your definition of "beauty" has more feminine features then yes, sure.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 18, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Women are more beautiful than men. Period.



Not to women! XD

Whoops, broke the 123 mark.


----------



## Cain (Jan 18, 2012)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> Bill Kaulitz is _so_ pretty.


No.
'Pretty'=/= Appealing
for me anyways


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 18, 2012)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> Bill Kaulitz is _so_ pretty.



Such a handsome woman.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 18, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> It's Clayton.



Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeest siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiide.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 18, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeest siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiide.



whats that got to do w. anything
im a rebel and a gangstera nd everybody already knows it

everyday im hustlin


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 18, 2012)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> Bill Kaulitz is _so_ pretty.


I think he's pretty ugly.
No masculine features _anywhere_.

It's like a real-life anime "bishie." Eugh.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 18, 2012)

Clayton said:


> You don't gotta worry if you aint a virgin
> 
> 
> [yt]JU9TouRnO84[/yt]


Dude this is me you're talking to. Of course I am.


----------



## BRN (Jan 18, 2012)

Mentova said:


> Dude this is me you're talking to. Of course I am.


 
I can fix that. :3


----------



## Carnie (Jan 18, 2012)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> Bill Kaulitz is _so_ pretty.



Maybe if his eyebrows weren't so far apart and his hair wasn't so...large.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 18, 2012)

SIX said:


> I can fix that. :3


Ok then lets do it.


----------



## huskyhuskyhusky (Jan 18, 2012)

I have strange tastes when it comes to women. For example, I find the more gothy looking girls to be absolutely stunning! Short black hair, shorter than average, thin frame, small breasts. She would have to be intelligent, like be able to hold a conversation of some relative importance to something that ISN'T pop culture...-Shiver.- maybe passionate, because, you know, sex is good too. A bit of a stable life would be attractive as well, having some sort of concurrent job or going to school. Some piercings, but not completely overboard on them, tattoos (can never have too many of those) and for the icing on the cake: A British accent.


----------



## BRN (Jan 18, 2012)

Mentova said:


> Ok then lets do it.



You, me, AC, journalist's room


----------



## Mentova (Jan 18, 2012)

SIX said:


> You, me, AC, journalist's room



Alright I'll be there.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 18, 2012)

A Pokemon stole my boyfriend. :c v:


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 18, 2012)

huskyhuskyhusky said:


> I have strange tastes when it comes to women. For example, I find the more gothy looking girls to be absolutely stunning! Short black hair, shorter than average, thin frame, small breasts. She would have to be intelligent, like be able to hold a conversation of some relative importance to something that ISN'T pop culture...-Shiver.- maybe passionate, because, you know, sex is good too. A bit of a stable life would be attractive as well, having some sort of concurrent job or going to school. Some piercings, but not completely overboard on them, tattoos (can never have too many of those) and for the icing on the cake: A British accent.



I've talked to some Goth chicks that had...or tired an English accent. Made me cringe..


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 18, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I've talked to some Goth chicks that had...or tired an English accent. Made me cringe..



Fake english accents make me rage. They are too easy to spot.


----------



## Carnie (Jan 18, 2012)

Mentova said:


> Alright I'll be there.



I laughed and then realized that this probably actually happens at AC all the time.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 18, 2012)

Carnie said:


> I laughed and then realized that this probably actually happens at AC all the time.



Now I'm not sure if I want to go to AC anymore. :c


----------



## Namba (Jan 18, 2012)

I find a girl with a mild temperament, open mind and compassionate personality very attractive.
And I'll be honest, physical beauty is a plus.


----------



## Cain (Jan 18, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Fake english accents make me rage. They are too easy to spot.


Luckily, I can hold my own growing up around British friends.


----------



## LemonJayde (Jan 18, 2012)

I've always liked guys. Always. I guess I like sense of humor and creativity. But eh, if he is drop-dead gorgeous I may make an exception.

Oh, and an interest in animals. If the guy loves animals and he is cute and stuff....then...fuck it you're on my radar, bitch.


----------



## Lunar (Jan 18, 2012)

huskyhuskyhusky said:


> I have strange tastes when it comes to women. For example, I find the more gothy looking girls to be absolutely stunning! Short black hair, shorter than average, thin frame, small breasts. She would have to be intelligent, like be able to hold a conversation of some relative importance to something that ISN'T pop culture...-Shiver.- maybe passionate, because, you know, sex is good too. A bit of a stable life would be attractive as well, having some sort of concurrent job or going to school. Some piercings, but not completely overboard on them, tattoos (can never have too many of those) and for the icing on the cake: A British accent.


You must have jizzed your pants when you saw The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo.


----------



## AGNOSCO (Jan 18, 2012)

Let me consult my subconscious...BRB DMT.... he says its just a biologic trait i have no control over... To each his own...


----------



## Namba (Jan 18, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> Luckily, I can hold my own growing up around British friends.


I watch BBC America. Oh. What.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 19, 2012)

Luti Kriss said:


> I watch BBC America. Oh. What.



... Does that actually exist?

BBC accents are kind of fake in a sense, anyway. Look at the actors in e.g. Shaun of the Dead, they often speak in a BBC accent so others abroad can understand them. See any video featuring them that is not intended for being broadcasted worldwide and listen to them talk, they will sound very different. :3c

BBC accents are indeed british and have roots in britain before broadcasting was a thing, but they're not the accent that most native brits actually speak (and there are _tons_ of different accents). It's just the one that is always used on worldwide TV.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 19, 2012)

Yeah, BBC America exists. It's mostly news though but occasionally you'll get stuff like Top Gear and BBC documentaries.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Jan 19, 2012)

Well what attracts me to the opposite sex (woman) is she needs to be smart, be able to take care of herself in any setting, and she needs to know how to have fun.


----------



## Aetius (Jan 19, 2012)

Gavrill said:


> Yeah, BBC America exists. It's mostly news though but occasionally you'll get stuff like Top Gear and BBC documentaries.



Its also how my parents get their daily dose of Dr.Who.

My god they are obsessed with that show.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 19, 2012)

Hnngh my mom is obsessed with Dr. Who but I can understand, I mean she watched pretty much every airing of it when she was younger.

David Tennant is attractive though


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 19, 2012)

Gavrill said:


> David Tennant is attractive though



Also Richard Hammond as well as Hugh Laurie when he was younger. :>


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 19, 2012)

Gavrill said:


> David Tennant is attractive though


I haven't really looked at him from that view, but he makes an good actor


----------



## Cain (Jan 19, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Also Richard Hammond as well as Hugh Laurie when he was younger. :>


Hugh Laurie's still attractive.
House.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 19, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> Hugh Laurie's still attractive.
> House.


I hate how he had to learn the American accent.
UK accent House would be too awesome


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 19, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> Hugh Laurie's still attractive.
> House.



I dunno, really. He's still handsdumb but now he's older, he just looks... I dunno, I can't quite put my finger on it. There's just something lacking.


----------



## Cain (Jan 19, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I hate how he had to learn the American accent.
> UK accent House would be too awesome


Naw, I love it when he switches between accents in interviews. UK accent house wouldn't fit the role.


Gibby said:


> I dunno, really. He's still handsdumb but now he's older, he just looks... I dunno, I can't quite put my finger on it. There's just something lacking.


LOOK AT DAT STUBBLE AND JUDGING GLARE


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 19, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> Naw, I love it when he switches between accents in interviews. UK accent house wouldn't fit the role.



How so?

I've never seen House, but from what I understand, the character Dr. House is very different to all those he works with in terms of personality and how he works, right? This picture tells me just that:






Why not make him stand out a little more? An extreme difference in accents is one of the perfect ways to do that. If a character is supposed to contrast with others, he or she shouldn't share similarities with the others despite the situation they're presented in, in this case, working in a hospital.


----------



## Aetius (Jan 19, 2012)

Gibby said:


> How so?
> 
> I've never seen House



WATCH IT! NAO >:V


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 19, 2012)

Gibby said:


> How so?
> 
> I've never seen House, but from what I understand, the character Dr. House is very different to all those he works with in terms of personality and how he works, right? This picture tells me just that:
> 
> ...


Even if it was the tv brit accent


----------



## BRN (Jan 19, 2012)

swag


----------



## Dragonfurry (Jan 19, 2012)

SIX said:


> swag



I lol'd. I love the show House. I kinda wish I was a bit more like him.


----------



## Francis Vixen (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm starting to wonder how many viewers of the thread simply chose not to answer to avoid the awkward silence that would follow their horribly kinky/disturbing response.


----------



## Cain (Jan 19, 2012)

Gibby said:


> How so?
> 
> I've never seen House, but from what I understand, the character Dr. House is very different to all those he works with in terms of personality and how he works, right? This picture tells me just that:
> 
> ...



House is a really sarcastic, hedonistic, and witty guy, sometimes pessimistic, who's addicted to pain pills.

I can't really explain it, but a british accent would really ruin House's character. His gruff, neutral american accent fits it perfectly.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 19, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> House is a really sarcastic, hedonistic, and witty guy, sometimes pessimistic, who's addicted to pain pills.



Do you have any idea how british that sounds?


----------



## Cain (Jan 19, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Do you have any idea how british that sounds?


Yes.
But with house's upbeat, posh-ish, southern accent, it wouldn't fit the role.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 19, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> Yes.
> But with house's upbeat, posh-ish, southern accent, it wouldn't fit the role.



Needs a scouse accent.


----------



## Cain (Jan 19, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Needs a scouse accent.


Oh god


----------



## Traven V (Jan 19, 2012)

Easy, my natural tendency towards the same sex. I've had girlfriends and such, most were pretty crazy I just couldn't really love them. I feel most comfortable around the guys, always have, but I do still see the beauty in some women.


----------



## Jhetmonev (Jan 20, 2012)

Personality: Caring, passionate, affectionate, shy, but not afraid to speak their mind, and similar interests.

As for physical traits, I like cute smiles, a nice round face, average body, and someone shorter than I am. 

Fashion sense and hygiene are also a big plus. If she can dress nice and smell great that's a big turn on. Oh, and independance. Having a car, job, and self motivation to get things done.


----------



## Lonely Bear (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm just naturally gay and that's it. I never had any sexual desire to be with a female


----------



## Lunar (Jan 23, 2012)

Speaking of all these accents, WHAT THE HELL IS ROBERT DOWNEY JR.  WHERE IN THE HELL IS HE FROM.  He's the only guy I think I could ever see myself with, besides David Bowie, but he doesn't count.  EVERYONE wants to either fuck or be fucked by Bowie.


----------



## Phiora (Jan 23, 2012)

Dante-Frostfur said:


> My question is simply this: what attracts you about the opposite sex or if your bi or gay what attracts you about the same sex? There are no wrong answers I just want to see other furries opinions instead of mine. ^^



I am sexually attracted to females because of their bodies. Not the way they look. But the way they move. It's enchanting to watch. I actually the first thing I noticed with my husband was his hand moments (so sexy!). But with females I have a tendency to focus on upper body movements. Yes. breasts too. It's actually the reason I cruise strip clubs. It's never about the body. It's how they can move :3 <3


----------



## Lonely Bear (Jan 23, 2012)

Maybe canadian


----------



## Lunar (Jan 23, 2012)

Just looked it up, he's American.

All my questions have been answered.  I may sleep soundly tonight.


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 23, 2012)

Lunar said:


> besides David Bowie, but he doesn't count.  EVERYONE wants to either fuck or be fucked by Bowie.



I don't. I think he's fucking weird looking.


----------



## BlauShep (Jan 23, 2012)

i think love is genderless. i don't think that anyone can be 100% hetero or 100% homo. i love all genders, and those who feel like they don't belong in any gender label.



Kaamos said:


> I don't. I think he's fucking weird looking.



_you are not human_


----------



## Natheren (Jan 25, 2012)

Well for me I usually notice a girl's face and her eyes before anything else. I'm not gonna lie as I will notice some other features xD but the face and eyes usually stand out to me at first and then I look them over as well as study how they act toward others to see if they are nice and friendly.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Jan 26, 2012)

Prefers females, especially those who are in good health and fursuit--but holds to the mindset that all the good ones are taken. Living somewhat like a hermit ain't all that bad btw.


----------



## Whiskey.Tango.Foxtrot (Jan 26, 2012)

sober? or after a couple of drinks?


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jan 26, 2012)

Physically (let's see how much imagination you guys have):

At first, this is what I was into:








Then, late in high school, my tastes changed:






;P


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Jan 27, 2012)

Physically..tall, strong, long hair. Personality, I want someone who will treat me as they would a small or lost animal sometimes, but also respects me. I have to feel protected and I have to have a person who is a caretaker.


----------

